# Quote post info



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

On many forums I've seen their version of QUOTE tags also keeps track of a link to the post where the quote came from. In certain longer threads this can be quite helpful when someone new to the thread comes in and replies to someone, quoting what they're replying to. Right now, here, you have to hunt through the whole thread for posts by the person indicated to try to locate the relevant post.

Is that something you can enable/configure in vBulletin, or is it requiring some sort of mod install?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is a function of new new version of Vb. Something we have not moved to based on issues it seems to have with large active forums. (Still!)


----------

